
Stolon v0.5.0 released. Cloud native postgres high availability - sgotti
https://github.com/sorintlab/stolon/releases/tag/v0.5.0
======
sgotti
Just a little note, since some people, that don't know how it works ended with
wrong conclusions:

Stolon has a very different architetture than governor or patroni. It has much
higher consistency guarantees like avaoiding that a partitioned master is
reelected (losing transactions), very strict sync replication to avoid losing
any transaction, point in time recovery and many more advanced features.

